# Team 2



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Team 2
Hogdgz
JCYoung
woodsbaby
KSGirl
Queenie3232


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Woot woot! Here I am for Team 2!!! I hope to make a good contribution to the my team this season!! Good luck to everyone and can't wait for the killing to begin!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm here, signing in...Team 2!
Good luck and what state will ya'll be hunting?
Mississippi here!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm hunting southwest Georgia!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

checking in! I'm hunting Maryland!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Wee Hoo checkin' in from Kansas!! Can't wait for the season to open. Good-luck to my teammates and let's have a great time!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok Ladies we need to start working on a team name post up suggestions and then we can vote on a name. My team last year was Triple Threat : Bows, Babes and Broadheads. I'm gonna have to rack my brain to find suggestions better LOL! Gonna have to give this some thought. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

silent but deadly (hehe)
sweet but deadly
sweet death
sweet death from above
kiss kiss shwack thunk(or whatever word is used to describe the arrow leaving bow and hitting mark)(as in Kiss kiss bang bang)
pretty in camo(like pretty in pink)
deer sistas
ventilating vixens
huntin hotties(this sounds familiar like it was a previous team name)
power hunt girls(instead of power puff girls... or is it powder puff girls)
hunt potion number9 girls

thats all I got for now


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

woodsbaby, I like Deer Sistas!!

I have:

Camo Junkies
Camo Cuties
Camo Queens
Babes with Bows


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a reminder to everyone to read the rules before the posting of entries. There are a few revisions to the rules so please scroll down to the bottom of the rules thread to read the updates!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> woodsbaby, *I like Deer Sistas*!!
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...


I like this too!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

hmmm.... everyone has checked in but Queenie... she must be busy setting up stands 

Everyone seems to like it... do we want to call ourselves Deer Sistas? or Deer Sisters? or should we continue brain storming?


oh and ttt!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm good with either. 



woodsbaby said:


> hmmm.... everyone has checked in but Queenie... she must be busy setting up stands
> 
> Everyone seems to like it... do we want to call ourselves Deer Sistas? or Deer Sisters? or should we continue brain storming?
> 
> ...


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> i'm good with either.


x 2


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Woohoo!!! Team 2 is coming for you!!!!!!! Small game opens here in less than 2 weeks and I plan to try to stick a hog!!!!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

"Rackin'Up" ??


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am here!! Sorry I was out of town! I like Rackin Up!!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like we are down to deciding between "Deer Sistas" or "Rackin' Up" ... Which do y'all like? Any other suggestions?


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies sorry I've been away but thought I'd better check in or you may think I've abandoned the team. We've been getting some really NICE bucks on the trail cams can't wait for season to open here. Tossing around some team name ideas and so far this is it......

Sexy Assassins
Dames with Aim
Racks Attack

Hummmm all I've got for now...........well last year mine was "Triple Threat: Babes, Bows and Broadheads" we could maybe do a variation on that.


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

TTT... 
One team named, are we ready to choose?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm fine with any of them!!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

hehe... I like Racks attack.... but I still like Deer Sisters....


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

These are what have been suggested. My favorites are in bold...

silent but deadly (hehe)
sweet but deadly
sweet death
sweet death from above
kiss kiss shwack thunk(or whatever word is used to describe the arrow leaving bow and hitting mark)(as in Kiss kiss bang bang)
pretty in camo(like pretty in pink)
*deer sistas*
ventilating vixens
huntin hotties(this sounds familiar like it was a previous team name)
power hunt girls(instead of power puff girls... or is it powder puff girls)
hunt potion number9 girls
Camo Junkies
*Camo Cuties*
Camo Queens
Babes with Bows 
Sexy Assassins
Dames with Aim
Racks Attack
*The "Sisterhood"
Rackin Up*


That's it, I'm all outta suggestions...what ever y'all want I'm good with. Lets make a choice.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I vote deer sistas

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks like Deer Sistas is the most common one that everyone likes. Let's go with it!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Deer Sistas it is!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Alright Deer Sistas!!! We gotta get something on the board!! I've been hunting 8 times this season and saw deer twice. The moon had them moving at weird times, but I think they are back on track now. Both times were fawns with spots, so no kills. I am hoping to rack up some points this week!! I'm sure it won't be long before woodsbaby gets us one too! Go Team 2!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been seeing deer every hunt... even on the hunts ruined by poachers and inconsiderate hunters. its only a matter of time!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies, just checkin' in. It's been a rough few weeks here so haven't been out in the woods even though season opened the 19th. Finally decided that getting out and doing what I love would help so went out lastnight and sat in my treestand. It was a beautiful Kansas Fall day, I saw 2 small bucks and several doe but nothing in range so just enjoyed the show. Did have a coyote come in at 40 yards but that was as close as anything got. Won't be able to get out today but am planning on a full day tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying some time hunting.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

That's great KSGirl!!! I'm glad that you had a chance to go. I have been hunting every weekend and some during the week since the season opened on the 10th, and have had terrible luck. I am so aggravated because all I have seen is 2 freaking spotted fawns. My hubby has already killed two does and I just can't get anything done. I'm fixing to go get ready for tonight's hunt. I hope my luck turns around.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

hogdgz, maybe you should sit in your Hubby's stand.....:wink:.....just a thought. Goodluck tonight hope your luck turns around and you get one tonight. I didn't get to go out today had tons of stuff to catch up on but am hoping to get out in the morning.


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Our season opened yesterday. Have had a game cam over my usual spot for about a month and pulled lots of pics. Does mostly and a group of small bucks. Sat yesterday, but only saw a racoon and a squirrel. Our oaks are dropping lots of acorns so the deer aren't having to move to eat right now. Scheduled for a deer/hog hunt with our states Bowhunters association next weekend, so maybe I can put us up some points soon.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Good Luck KSGirl I like you haven't gotten out yet since season started. Last weekend I was sick with a bad cold and this weekend I'm on call. Look out next weekend though. I'm on call the rest of this week or I would be out of a evening. 14 year old daughter got to start to draw back on a nice bout 130 class 10 point last weekend. It came in with about 3 other smaller bucks about 18 yards from her stand. One of the smaller bucks got spooked by something just as she was getting ready to draw back. This was her first hunt ever what a experience for her. Dad couldn't have been prouder to see how excited she was. He said it was funny she was cool as a cucumber getting ready to draw. However once they all busted on her she started shaking something fierce and said Dad I'm cold and ready to go. It was her adrealine rushing and she just thought she was cold. So much fun I was so sad I missed it but the story was great.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

KSGirl said:


> hogdgz, maybe you should sit in your Hubby's stand.....:wink:.....just a thought. Goodluck tonight hope your luck turns around and you get one tonight. I didn't get to go out today had tons of stuff to catch up on but am hoping to get out in the morning.


Well, I had a terrible night!!!!!! I did sit on one of my hubby's stands, and a doe and yearling came in. I had to wait about 25 minutes for her to turn broadside and give me a shot. By this time, I had already drawn the bow and let it down twice and I was loosing light. At 7:22 she gave me an 18 yd easy shot and I hit her just a little high. I would say about an inch higher than half way up her body. I was in a tall stand, so I was confident that the exit would be perfect. Well, I watched her take off with a hot pink nocturnal nock sticking out of her until she went into stuff that was too thick to see. We waited about 30 minutes and couldn't find the first drop of blood!!!!!!! We searched for 3 hours and gave up.

We went back this morning and started the search again. Still no blood. Then I said a quick prayer asking God to at least let me find my arrow so that we would see how much penetration I got, what kind of blood, which way she ran, etc. Then in about 10 steps, I found my arrow. It had good blood on it and had penetration that was a little over half way. We found one speck of blood a few feet away, up high, then out of shear luck, we found a few more drops abotu another 50 yards away from that. She entered some thick stuff and we crawled around in there for a few hours and decided to just give up. I am sick about it. I still can't understand why there was no blood. I would love to see where I hit the deer because obviously it happened differently than I pictured/saw. I'm guessing I hit her up there in no man's land, above the lungs and under the spine.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

dang Hogdgz... that bites... hate losing deer. We lost a deer here too... a good quartering away shot but a 1 lunger and she got pushed by some other "hunters" and died in marsh.. never could find her but we know she is dead as we saw vultures circling a week later... made me sick... 

With the Hurricane dropping acorns and oak trees, hot humid weather, Rain and Rain and more Rain and flooding... I really haven't been seeing much of anything. Unusual for my early season hunts. Yesterday I had a herd of 9 coming in but somebody had a dog named Potsy. and Potsy was a very good boy from what I could hear. The deer didn't think Potsy was a good dog and so they left... Darn that Potsy!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Dang sorry to hear of the tough times Ladies, but unfortunately that can be a part of hunting. I hope things turn around for both of you and that we'll be seeing your success photos here soon. My daughter has had volleyball games the last few days including this evening so I haven't been able to get out but I'll be in the stand tomorrow and am hoping for the best.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I understand the Volleyball thing that is our deal as well. These dang kids and them keeping us from the hunt LOL...


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok just a word to the wise......don't let your Hubby talk you into getting in a tree stand with 45mph winds.....atleast not without a diaper on! I'm on the good ole solid ground now waiting for magic hour.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

KSGirl said:


> Ok just a word to the wise......don't let your Hubby talk you into getting in a tree stand with 45mph winds.....atleast not without a diaper on! I'm on the good ole solid ground now waiting for magic hour.


Whew! I bet you were a rockin' up there!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Wee Hoo got my first doe this morning!! Decided to hunt from my blind this morning in hopes of getting a doe. It was a beautiful morning had a bit of rain overnight and it was cloudy and cooler this morning.....perfect!!!! Got out in my blind watched the sun come up (barely) when I heard some movement in the trees. This doe stepped out just as the sun was coming up and was joined a few moments later by a second doe. I watched and waited for one of them to give me a shot and she finally turned broad side then quartered away from me just a bit. I let the arrow fly and watched my nocturnal light up and hit the mark. Didn't get a pass thru but she piled up about 90 yards. When we found her she had an exit wound so broadhead was sticking out the other side and it was a double lung shot. It was such a relief because I was worried it hadn't hit where I intended. It looked good when I released but then the doubt sets in, when we found her easily and I saw the shot location it was such a great feeling. I'm pumped and ready to go again!! Don't ya just LOVE archery?!


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

That sure looks like a gun kill to me ksgirl im just saying


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Darn straight Kansas Bound used my 'guns', one on the right and one on the left, to pull back my bow and fire off a shot. :eyebrows:


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I hear ya KSGirl!!!!!!!! Atta girl! Sounds like you did a perfect job picking a good spot to hunt this morning and then harvesting a gorgeous doe!!! I appreciate the points! Deer Sistas have had a pretty tough season thus far. Maybe your kill can get us all moving in the right direction!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Live from the stand.....well actualy I'm on the ground this evening. It's 70 degrees with a nice breeze....just gorgeous. Hoping for a decent buck to show.


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

That's why u can't kill anything ksgirl your to busy playing on the phone guess u can kill a blind deaf one every once in awhile lol


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

kansas bound said:


> That's why u can't kill anything ksgirl your to busy playing on the phone guess u can kill a blind deaf one every once in awhile lol


She dang sure put the smack down on a nanny goat the other day!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Kansas Bound that's called multi-tasking something we women can do very well, I know it's a little more difficult for some of you men! :elf_moon:


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

So do you girls do your nails in the stand to


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

kansas bound said:


> So do you girls do your nails in the stand to


No but I sometimes read trashy romance novels on my Droid phone till the deer come in

on another note... 

MORE POINTS!!!!!!!!!! I gotta doe!

shot her 10 yards from my stand and she ran into the the thick nasty stuff but with a double lung pass thru with my teckans she left a good trail. she was grunting her head off and beating up on another doe before I shot her. her ears were nearly chewed off by insects too... fugly ...


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Woo hoo! Good job Jen!!! Nice nanny goat!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

:set1_applaud: Oh Heck Yes!! Way to go woodsbaby! !:77: Team two is on a roll now!! Keep up the good work Ladies!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats girls! Didn't get to make the deer/hog hunt. Nothing at all the first two times out. Sat in the blind this evening, and had a doe come in. Took the shot as she stepped out from behind a tree but pulled my shot and missed. She didn't spook, but didn't give me another shot so hopefully I'll have better luck next time out.


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

So what happen to ksgirl I haven't seen her on here in awhile bet she is driving the roads looking for more dead deer to post or something sure hope she don't make her meatloaf from those deer


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ladies pay no attention to this ksbound person he has some serious jealousy issues. He just has such a hard time dealing with we ladies kicking some butt in the woods.  FYI ksbound you'll never know....................Bwahahahahaha! Now on to the important bussiness.....way to go Ladies of Team 2 keep up the good work.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

:wink: Get 'em girl!




KSGirl said:


> Ladies pay no attention to this ksbound person he has some serious jealousy issues. He just has such a hard time dealing with we ladies kicking some butt in the woods.  FYI ksbound you'll never know....................Bwahahahahaha! Now on to the important bussiness.....way to go Ladies of Team 2 keep up the good work.


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol you know im still your favorite recant


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok ladies, I'm 0-3 on two does and a nice 8. I'm confident that I have shot all the misses out of this bow and the 4th time will be the charm. 

Looking to go this evening and it should be a good one. Wind is right, we got a cool snap and the acorns are dropping all around my blind. Been seeing deer daily as I can see one of the spots I hunt from my kitchen. 

Way to go to y'all who are on the board! Congrats!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey ladies! Congrats to all our girls who have points on the board..I only get to hunt on Sundays because I teach, and do not get out of work early enough to get out in the woods in time...And every Saturday I have class 8 to 4 for my Master's degree..have not had an opportunity at a deer yet this season, but heading out tomorrow hoping to add some points up there!!!! Good luck girls!


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

So were has ksgirl gone haven't seen her on here in awhile.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

kansas bound said:


> So were has ksgirl gone haven't seen her on here in awhile.


She's in the woods! :nixon:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I had the best day in the woods today. Started seeing deer a few minutes after I hit the stand which is always good. Finally saw a very nice buck about a 1/4 mile away chasing a doe. I tried grunting which got his attention but didn't change his course any. So I settled back in for another 20 minutes or so when I saw another buck on the same path so I pulled up my grunt call and gave it a shot which stopped him in his tracks. After several minutes I decided to try rattling which got him running in my direction. I was so excited! Grabbed my bow and waited......couldn't get him to come any closer than 50 yards unfortunately but man what a rush. I'm heading back out in the morning and am hoping to put some more points on the board. I hope everyone is having as much fun this season as I am.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I finally submitted the buck I killed last weekend girls! Woohoo! I had to get him scored. He wasn't as big as I thought, but I am still proud of him. Good luck to you all!!! I'm hunting hard all week, so maybe I can fill my other buck tag!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

YaY!!!!! he's nice... I would of thought he'd be around 120. still a stinkin nice buck! congrats!!!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Just wanted to wish all the Ladies of Team 2 a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

You girls didn't hear this from me but I heard ksgirl has quit hunting and joined PETA


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually I've always been a member of People Eating Tastey Animals, haven't you all?


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

No luck still with the bow, but I did finally manage to drop a big doe this evening with my rifle. Maybe this will turn my luck for the late archery season.. I'm trying. Hope everyone has a great Christmas! Happy Hunting!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats JCYoung!! Hope you get one with your bow soon! Merry Christmas to all my team mates!!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Went to sit with the bow and rifle on a small private land spot we got permission to hunt. Didn't see any deer, but this big ol kitty presented a nice shot as she was running at me looking for the deer she thought she heard grunting in my blind. Still no points for the team, but wanted to share with y'all.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Way to go JC that's awesome!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

How did everyone's season end up?


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweet! On my list of wall hangers, if I ever get the opportunity it's going down. Congrats JC!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm still hunting over here. have till end of January


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm done on the buck side but can still hunt for doe till the end of Jan. I'm trying to get us another 50 points. Lastnight I had 30 deer out in every direction but couldn't get anything to come in close enough for a shot before I lost light. I'll be back out Wed. and Thurs. hoping to get us some points.


----------

